# Carb problems



## tcmccoyjr (May 9, 2014)

My uncle gave me a Gravely 8102 with a K241 kohler 10 hp motor. I installed a new muffler & air cleaner, adjusted carb settings and mowed 1.3 acres no problem. Went to move the other day & it kept dying. I added new gas and re adjusted carb. Now it will only run with the choke on all the way. It will idle and sometimes I can increase the throttle but it dies, I have tried to let it warm up but it will still only run with choke on. I adjusted carb jet settings according to the kohler manual and it seems to be a good starting point. I also replaced the fuel filter and it has a new spark plug. Any thoughts? Any help would be appreciated. TC


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
It sounds as if you have some dirt in the carb passages,or jets. Normally it will be a dirty idle jet. Clean the jets,and passages with carb cleaner,and replace /install a fuel filter.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

jhngardneris spot on. You have gum or varnish build-up in the carb. It's usually best to remove the carb and soak it in carb cleaner. However, You may be able to spray the passages, let is soak and repeat a few times. The tell-tale is having to keep the choke on. You basically have to starve the engine of fresh air in order to richen the air/fuel mixture enough to keep it running with no load. It will never keep running with a load under this condition. Easy fix though!!!
Tid bit of advise. If you leave the tractor sit for extended periods, run stabil in your fuel!!! I run stabil in all of my outdoor power equipment and it will prevent a lot of problems. I have a 1975 812 and she runs like a champ.


----------



## tcmccoyjr (May 9, 2014)

Thanks, for the info. I do use stabil but I just received this and I figure it has been setting. What gets me is it ran fine for several hours and then next time I tried using it started running funny. I have a carb rebuild kit on order & I will drain & clean the gas tank before running again. Thanks again!


----------

